# 6 meter apartment



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

What does your load calc tell you there is for a load? You wont need a main since you are at the max for the disco rule, but it might be cheaper than going a splice can to tap from.


----------



## 13grind (May 13, 2010)

im at approximate 25 amp each apartment has a refrigerator at 7 amps a microwave at 5 amps and tv radio lights at approximate 8amps.

do you know if im within code to keep the existing 30 amp 220 volt feed to the apartments and just upgrade the main meters? thanks for your reply and help. 



BEAMEUP said:


> What does your load calc tell you there is for a load? You wont need a main since you are at the max for the disco rule, but it might be cheaper than going a splice can to tap from.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you replacing an existing service or is this all new construction? If its new I would think you would of had to go through plan review to get your plans stamped. Are all 6 breakers for units? how about your house loads?


----------



## 13grind (May 13, 2010)

im replacing the existing service, THANK YOU for your reply/help, after talking to the city inspector he told me i had to bring the 30 amp to 50-60 amp


BEAMEUP said:


> Are you replacing an existing service or is this all new construction? If its new I would think you would of had to go through plan review to get your plans stamped. Are all 6 breakers for units? how about your house loads?


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

*Nope*

Dumb inspector....

The load for each apartment is calculated per Art 220, 3va/sq. ft, 1500 va for small appliance etc. No minimum size. Feeder has to be sized to carry load. No need to upgrade existing 30 amp feeder unless calcs show load over 30 amps.


----------



## fiddler (Jun 2, 2010)

Property Maintenance code requiires 60 amp min. for dwelling units


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

We are required to have a 60 amp service,minumum.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Silly Muricans, 6 meters is almost 20 feet.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Silly Muricans, 6 meters is almost 20 feet.:laughing:


*metre.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> *metre.


Bloody heathens.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

We don't use that communist measurement system down here.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't have much experience with apartments, but I thought that since its a residence, the minimum size service for each apt needed to be 100 amps...? I haven't touched any of those mutli-dwelling calc pages in the code book since my test, so I may be way off here.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I don't have much experience with apartments, but I thought that since its a residence, the minimum size service for each apt needed to be 100 amps...? I haven't touched any of those mutli-dwelling calc pages in the code book since my test, so I may be way off here.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## fiddler (Jun 2, 2010)

NEC new construction 100 amps min. Property maintenance code says 60 amp min for existing.


----------

